# Toilet valve into wall leak.



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

Just noticed a leak in the valve and flexable line going into the wall for the toilet. There is the water line running from toilet to valve and then valve goes into wall. Well it seems that both are leaking, now I understand to stop the flow of water to the tank and replace the line I can use the shut off. But what do I do to replace the shut off valve? Do I have to shut off the water to the entire house to replace the valve? And how is that connected? Is it threaded? (From valve to pipe in wall) Since it is a pipe that comes into the bathroom the valve the silver coil line to tank. Once I take off the valve I have no shut off at the point of the bathroom.


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

Make sure you back set the valve to stop it from leaking.Also tighten the cap a little to compact the packing.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

68, you say the supply line is leaking at the wall, do you know this because you took off the toilet supply line and the water was still dripping? Sometimes you can tighten the packing nut on the shut off or as said above, open the valve all the way, then slight turn off direction. As for changing the supply valve, take a close look, it could be solderd,(sp), screwed on or a compression fitting, and yes you will need to either find a shut off down stream or turn off the main to the house. Sometimes you get lucky and only have to tighten down on the nuts to get them to stop leaking.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

So your saying that tighen the bolt that connects the shut off valve to the main line coming through the wall and see if that helps. If not replace the shut off valve and flexable line that attaches to toilet and that should do it. Correct? We just moved into this home about a year ago so I will use the main shut off in basement so things dont get out of hand. WATER!!!!!!! AND then go turn it off.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

I think what they're telling you to do is try tightening the nut where the stem of the shutoff valve goes into the valve body. This holds the stem, and compresses the packing around the stem so it doesn't leak.
Also, check the compression fitting where the flexible line from the toilet goes into the shutoff valve, and also check to see if the water might be coming from the bottom of the toilet, where the supply line enters the tank. It could be leaking from there, and running down along the supply line, giving the appearance that it is leaking from the shutoff valve.
If needed, you can tighten the compression nut where the supply enters the toilet. Be very careful here, as most of these are plastic. It should be snug, just a little more than hand-tight.

Another thing you should do to determine whether you actually have a leak on the supply side of the shutoff valve is to close the valve completely, so that no water will flow into the toilet. Dry up the floor, and the valve and fittings, then wait a while to see if anything still gets wet.
If it does, then you probably have a leak on the supply side of the valve.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok just about to begin project... I did buy the flexable line (cheapest route first) and see if that is the cause of the leakage. But as mentioned above from fellow member if it is shut off and is still leaking flex line probably not the problem since water to toilet should be zero. So deducting from this point bad valve? I will still change the flex line but not holding breath that this will be the answer to leak problem.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Make sure that your shutoff valve is working properly. Sometimes they fail to completely shut off the water, thus you could still have a leak. After shutting off, flush the toilet, and make sure that no water comes in.
You'll get a confirmation when you disconnect the flex tubing of course.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks to all for info Im goin in soon so heres to not needing a canoe!


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

Project completed. There was only one glitch to the process. I did replace both the valve and flex line but when I turned the water back on all was good until the tank filled all the way up and the top blew off the inner float shut off and water started to shoot out. I was prepared and it didnt do it long it was covered and shut valve back off. What happened was when I was untightening the flex connection to base of tank the inner parts moved as well a slight bit unlocking the float shut off hence not inner locked and water pressure from below ah ah not so good. But no big problem thank you for you input and info help.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

Good Job, glad everything worked out for you.


----------

